# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Tema per Petro Nini Luarasin te vendoset te nenforumi Ortodoks

## skipetar

Nuk ka kuptim qe tema per Petro Nini Luarasin (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=129192) te mbetet te nenforumi Protestant kur ai ka qene Ortodoks. Pra, le te bartet ajo teme te nenforumi Ortodoks.


Nipi i Petro Nini Luarasit, Petro Skënder Luarasi, deshmon:
"...Të nderuar besimtarë të devotshëm ortodoksë shqiptarë. Me keqardhje dhe indinjatë iu bëjmë me dije që në "Forumin shqiptar" po përhapen shpifje që rreken të njollosin emrin dhe nderin e Petro Nini Luarasit, *anëtarit të devotshëm të komunitetit ortodoks shqiptar*, martirit të gjuhës shqipe dhe *veprimtarit të palodhur për krijimin e kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare*.

http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav5/artikull.php?id=91722

----------


## ilia spiro

> Nuk ka kuptim qe tema per Petro Nini Luarasin (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=129192) te mbetet te nenforumi Protestant kur ai ka qene Ortodoks. Pra, le te bartet ajo teme te nenforumi Ortodoks.
> 
> 
> Nipi i Petro Nini Luarasit, Petro Skënder Luarasi, deshmon:
> "...Të nderuar besimtarë të devotshëm ortodoksë shqiptarë. Me keqardhje dhe indinjatë iu bëjmë me dije që në "Forumin shqiptar" po përhapen shpifje që rreken të njollosin emrin dhe nderin e Petro Nini Luarasit, *anëtarit të devotshëm të komunitetit ortodoks shqiptar*, martirit të gjuhës shqipe dhe *veprimtarit të palodhur për krijimin e kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare*.
> 
> http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav5/artikull.php?id=91722


S`ka se si te vendoset ne forumin orthodhoks, sepse do u mbetej qejfi protestanteve.

----------


## monikal

> S`ka se si te vendoset ne forumin orthodhoks, sepse do u mbetej qejfi protestanteve.


Qenkan shakaxhinj te medhenj zëdhënësit e Janullatosit që i bekan gjerat per hir te qefit dhe jo te aresyes. Petro Nini Luarasi jetoi, u vetdeklarua dhe qëndroi deri në fund të jetës  një ortodoks shqiptar  i devotshem qe jeton perjete ne zemrat e shqiptareve ndaj i tmerron klerikët shoviniste grekë dhe mercenarët e tyre që e zhvendosen nga forumi ortodoks bashke me martiret e tjere ortodokse shqiptare. Ata  nuk dine as se si te justifikohen, por demaskojne edhe me keq veten, padronet  dhe punen e tyre te ndyre.

----------


## ilia spiro

Dhe nuk eshte kanonikisht orthodhoks, as ai e as femijet e tij, ..veç ne jane penduar niperit, e jane pagezuar,  ..nuk e di.., pra tema eshte ne vendin e duhur

----------


## monikal

Per ata spurdhiake te Janullatosit qe nuk i dine mire historite, Petro Nini Luarasi ka patur dy djem, njeri prej te cileve qytetari me nenshtetesi amerikane Dhimitri Nini 
ka qene nje nder anetaret e bordit te kishes ortodokse autoqefa shqiptare  dhe nje nder miqte e perkrahesit me te medhenj te Fan Nolit. Ai shkonte vazhdimisht dhe ndiqte ritet ne Kishen e Bostonit si ortodoks i devotshem. Pra... nxirrini vete konkluzionet para se te beni "shakane e rradhes''...

----------


## ilia spiro

Çkishëtimi




> “Fort-dërimtarë priftër të katundit pas nesh Luaras, u urojmë Atërisht, dhe u lajmërojmë se, me qënë që Petrua nga katundi juaj Luaras u përlidh me shoqërit Massone dhe Protestande, dhe me qënë që përndau predikime kundërKrishtërime dhe libra të çvetëmtuara (aforisuara) është çkishëtuarë fëmijërisht”.
> 
> “Nukë kini pra drejtërimin t’a kishëtoni atë, as të bëni nonjë [ndonjë ?] hierobënjë në femijët të ti gjer sat ë pendohetë dhe këthehetë nga udh’e keqe që passon”.
> 
> Në Korçë mbë 20 Vjesht’e I 1892
> I Kosturit Fillaret uratësi juaj.


Ne kete menyre P.Luarasi dhe femijet e tij jane çkisheruar. Pra, sipas kanoneve te Kishes Orthodhokse, nuk quhen me orthodhokse, veç ne u pendofshin. Tani nuk e di nese femijet e P.Luarasit jane penduar apo jo. Nese jo, deri ne kete brez shtrihet çkisherimi. Nipat nuk i ze, ata mund te pagezohen lirisht, pa qene nevoja per ndonje formule pendimi.  

Por, PN Luarasi *nuk eshte orthodhoks*, kanonikisht, prandaj miqte protestante kane bere shume mire qe e kane marre ne gjirin e tyre (flas per anen fetare).

----------


## monikal

Ne kete menyre P.Luarasi dhe femijet e tij jane çkisheruar. Pra, sipas kanoneve te Kishes Orthodhokse, nuk quhen me orthodhokse, veç ne u pendofshin. Tani nuk e di nese femijet e P.Luarasit jane penduar apo jo. Nese jo, deri ne kete brez shtrihet çkisherimi. Nipat nuk i ze, ata mund te pagezohen lirisht, pa qene nevoja per ndonje formule pendimi.

Por, PN Luarasi nuk eshte orthodhoks, kanonikisht, prandaj miqte protestante kane bere shume mire qe e kane marre ne gjirin e tyre (flas per anen fetare). 

Kjo teme eshte diskutuar dhe sqaruar disa here: ne ortodokset shqiptare  si paraardhesit tane nuk ia varim shume llomotitjeve te klerikeve shoviniste greke por marrim bekimin e Zotin nga Fan Noli e vijuesit  e kishes ortodokse autoqefale kombetare  shqiptare. Pra kemi nje gjykim e qendrim te qarte midis Zotit dhe Djallit  me xhindet e tij qe predikojne kinse  ne emer te Zotit.  
Historia i ka sqaruar te vertetat ndaj nuk ia vlen te diskutohet kot. Vetem askush nuk po na  e sqaron se a kane  vend  dhespoterit greke qe mallkuan gjuhen shqipe  dhe mesuesit e saj ne kishen e Janullatosit apo jo.

----------


## ilia spiro

Kisha Orthodhkse Autqefale e Shqiperise u krijua me 12 Prill 1937. Gjithcka e bere para kesaj dite eshte jokanonike dhe e denueshme. Dhe para kesaj nuk ka Kishe qe te mund te heqe shkisherimin, qofte edhe nepermjet pendimit. Kisha duhet te kete qene e njohur nga Patriarkana Ekumenike...
pra mbeten te shkisheruar (joorthodhkse) edhe femijet e P.Luarasit.
Forumi Orthdhoks nuk eshte forum heretik qe te futim ne te cilin t`ja doje qejfi. Qe te jesh orthodhoks duhet te jesh i pagezuar dhe i pa shkisheruar.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Dhe nuk eshte kanonikisht orthodhoks, as ai e as femijet e tij, ..veç ne jane penduar niperit, e jane pagezuar,  ..nuk e di.., pra tema eshte ne vendin e duhur


Mir e ke, se kisha ortodokse e shkisheroi Petron sepse po mesonte gjuhe Shqipe ne vend te asaj Greke. Prandaj une mendoj qe do ishte nje ofendim per Petro Nini Luarasin dhe per pasardhesit e tije nese do qendronte tek nenforumi i ortodoksve.

Mendoj qe vendi i tije eshte tek Gjuha Shqipe dhe tek Elita kombetare

----------


## Peniel

> Nuk ka kuptim qe tema per Petro Nini Luarasin (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=129192) te mbetet te nenforumi Protestant kur ai ka qene Ortodoks. Pra, le te bartet ajo teme te nenforumi Ortodoks.
> 
> 
> Nipi i Petro Nini Luarasit, Petro Skënder Luarasi, deshmon:
> "...Të nderuar besimtarë të devotshëm ortodoksë shqiptarë. Me keqardhje dhe indinjatë iu bëjmë me dije që në "Forumin shqiptar" po përhapen shpifje që rreken të njollosin emrin dhe nderin e Petro Nini Luarasit, *anëtarit të devotshëm të komunitetit ortodoks shqiptar*, martirit të gjuhës shqipe dhe *veprimtarit të palodhur për krijimin e kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare*.
> 
> http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav5/artikull.php?id=91722



Tema që ti kërkon të zhvendoset nga Komuniteti Protestant tek ai Ortodoks, është hequr nga Albo nga Komuniteti Ortodoks. Ja dhe postimi i Albos:





> Tema e hapur per Petro Nini Luarasin dhe orthodhokset e tjere qe bashkepunuan me ungjilloret protestante, u bashkua me temen ekzistuese ne forumin protestant. Nuk eshte nevoja qe te hapen disa tema per te njejten tematike.
> Albo


Ja dhe linku: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=129192&page=3


Me pak fjalë tema është e padëshirueshme për Komunitetin Ortodoks. 


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## ilia spiro

Perfundimisht P.N. Luarasi eshte protestant dhe mund te figuroje ne forumin e tij. Mesoni njehere se c`do te thote te jesh orthodhoks...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Perfundimisht P.N. Luarasi eshte protestant dhe mund te figuroje ne forumin e tij. Mesoni njehere se c`do te thote te jesh orthodhoks...


E dim se cfar do te thote e dime, por na vjen keq qe ju " ortodokset shqiptar " nuk e dini, se po ta dinit do mernit pjese te gjuha shqipe

----------


## ilia spiro

Se marr vesh pse duan t`i japin tjetrit pas vdekjes, ate qe ai nuk e ka desheruar kur qe gjalle.
Protestanizmi shpesh behet paralele me vendet anglo-saksone, si me te zhvilluara, pra le te mbaje seicili te veten.

----------


## monikal

"Kisha Orthodhkse Autqefale e Shqiperise u krijua me 12 Prill 1937. Gjithcka e bere para kesaj dite eshte jokanonike dhe e denueshme. Dhe para kesaj nuk ka Kishe qe te mund te heqe shkisherimin, qofte edhe nepermjet pendimit. Kisha duhet te kete qene e njohur nga Patriarkana Ekumenike...
pra mbeten te shkisheruar (joorthodhkse) edhe femijet e P.Luarasit.
Forumi Orthdhoks nuk eshte forum heretik qe te futim ne te cilin t`ja doje qejfi. Qe te jesh orthodhoks duhet te jesh i pagezuar dhe i pa shkisheruar."

Po i pergjigjemi shkurt:
1. Petro Nini Luarasi u shkisherua nga dy dhespoter greke para vitit 1937 pra....
2. Ai u shkisherua nga ata se perhapte gjuhen shqipe pra...
3. Ai eshte nje nga vizionaret e pare  te krijimit te KOASh  dhe kontribues ne realizimin e kesaj ideje duke ndihmuar Fan Nolin te behej prift ortodoks. Madje ishte edhe ai nje nga kandidatet per tu bere prift por ne konkurim shqiptaret  perzgjodhen  Fan Nolin dhe Petro Nini Luarasi ne shugurimin e tij mori rolin e psalltit. Sipas dokumentave P.N.Luarasi dhe shqiptare te tjere ne mungese te kishes shqiptare ndiqnin ritet fetare ( edhe varrosjen  e shqiptareve) me prift ortodoks rus e armen sepse prifterinjte greke nuk pranonin te varrosnin shqiptaret.
4. Po te ishte gjalle P.N.Luarasi dhe bijte e tij nuk do te pranonin kurre, si edhe niperit e sterniperit e tyre  te shkelnin ne kishen e uzurpuar nga grekerit e jo me te "bekoheshin" apo "faleshin" prej tyre . Madje vete kleriket greke do te lumturoheshin qe ata  t'i perfillnin.Djali i madh i P.N.Luarasit Dhimitri Nini ishte dhe mbeti ortodoks deri ne vdekje duke ndjekur ritet rregullisht ne Shqiperi e SHBA  ne kishat shqiptare,   qofte nen bekimin e Visarion Xhuvanit apo Fan Nolit edhe prifterinjve te tjere shqiptare dhe nuk ka pasur nevoje apo ta kete penguar prift a peshkop, meqe i ishte mallkuar i ati.(Kjo prove zhvlereson gjithe brockullat e janullatisteve per kinse larjen  emekateve me lutje) Djali tjeter Skenderi nuk ishte besimtar por kur e therrisnin per ndonje pershpirtje atdhetari shkonte e i nderonte  ne kishe ( madje ne rastin e Sevasti Qiriazit ka dokument qe i ka paguar edhe harxhet e varrimit deri tek blerja  e qirinjve)  
5. Nga kontaktet me pasardhesit e tyre kemi dijeni qe ata distancohen nga drejtimi i tashem i kishes ortodokse shqiptare dhe ndjekin besimin ne kisha te tjera ortodokse  brenda e jashte Shqiperise por kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk jane ortodokse  e s'kane ndermend te marrin leje nga Janullatosi e kompania e tij per te besuar si ortodokse.
6. Ne rast se ca tipa te demaskuar si filogreke ne forum nuk u pelqen qe Petro Nini Luarasi te jete ortodoks e te perfshihet ne forumin e besimit te tij, kjo nuk i ben keq atij, por i demaskon  me keq ata. Une dhe shume te tjere jemi te bindur qe Petro Nini Luarasi nuk do te ndihej mire, qofte edhe po te shpallej shenjt, nga nje shovinist grek, por diskutimi behet parimisht.
 Ne citimin e mesiperm kemi te bejme me "kulmin e  moskuptimit" qe ortodoksi shqiptar nuk eshte ortodoks grek, nuk do tia dije fare nga mallkimet e shovinisteve greke qofshin edhe patrike dhe po theksoj qe qendra e ortodoksise nuk eshte as Athina, as vete patrikana e Stambollit. Vete Fan Noli kur nuk gjeti perkrahjen e grekeve kerkoi ndihmen e peshkopit armen  e rus e i la grekerit me gisht ne goje. Historia  po  perseritet...Mijra besimtare ortodokse nga trojet shqiptare dhe ne diaspore kerkojne krijimin e nje kishe ortodokse kombetare me peshkop shqiptar dhe nuk ka Djall qe ti beje ti perulen Janullatosit e mercenareve te tij. 
Sa per punen e forumit, shkrimet mbi Petro Nini Luarasin e pasardhesit e tij besoj se i bejne reklame... I ka bere te famshem e u ka rritur vleren edhe zedhenesve e mercenareve te Janullatosit, se po justifikojne me mire lemoshen e padronit.

----------


## ilia spiro

Kisha Orthodhokse nuk mund te mbaje mish te huaj.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Kisha Orthodhokse nuk mund te mbaje mish te huaj.


Janullatosi paska hy me emer te rrem ne forum  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ilia spiro

Protestanizmi, Romano-Katolicizmi,....etj., jane skizma herezie per Kishen Orthodhokse, ndaj nuk mund te perzihet floriri me metalet te pista, sepse nga kjo amalgame del vetem antikrishterim.

----------


## monikal

Meqe Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare nuk mund te mbaje mish te huaj ndaj edhe ne ortodokset shqiptare duam ta heqim bashke me gjendren kanceroze e metastazat e saj sa me shpejt para se te perhapet totalisht.

----------


## ilia spiro

"..denon deri ne brezin e trete dhe te katert...", thuhet ne Dhiaten e Vjeter. kam pyetur veten c`faj kane bijte per fajet e eterve, por fatkeqesisht shprehja "beme baba te te ngjaj" eshte me se e vertetet dhe shpjegon qarte edhe citimin...

----------


## illyrian rex

> Meqe Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare nuk mund te mbaje mish te huaj ndaj edhe ne ortodokset shqiptare duam ta heqim bashke me gjendren kanceroze e metastazat e saj sa me shpejt para se te perhapet totalisht.


Kete desha ta them por, si joortodoks qe jam, mendova se nuk me takon.




> Kisha Orthodhokse nuk mund te mbaje mish te huaj.


Autogoli i radhes Ilias Spiros.

----------

